# Pez forgot us!!



## andrean678 (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, most of you are not going to care that Pez forgot us in their Emergency Heroes line of dispensers Click Here, but it bothered me that they chose a construction worker over EMS, so I went over to petition online, and started a Petition.  I am asking all of you to sign my petition, and let Pez know that we are sick of being forgotten!!  Tell your friends, and maybe we can all get free Pez!  

Andrea


----------



## MMiz (Aug 7, 2005)

Verrry interesting.

I like how they have a pink police-woman yet no fire-woman.  I'll sign your petition AND write a letter 

Welcome to the forum by the way, I hope you stick around and continue to post


----------



## andrean678 (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank you and I will


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome!    


And how does a construction worker qualify as an Emergency Hero? :huh:


----------



## vtemti (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Aug 7 2005, 12:31 PM
> * And how does a construction worker qualify as an Emergency Hero? :huh: *


DUNNO :blink: 

Have you ever noticed that FD and PD often get recognition which is a good thing, but individuals involved with EMS as a stand alone entity get forgot quite often.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 7, 2005)

I read this on EMS Village a few weeks ago. At that point the Emergency Hero line up was a fire-figure, a police-figure and a fire dog. I emailed, what about an EMT or just a guy with a star of life on his hat? They replied, We are unfamiliar with the Term "EMT", however at this time we do not make ambulance driver figures.

Remember, PEZ is headquartered in the UK. I don't think they have EMT's over there. Maybe they'll make a nitwit in a football player style helmet riding a motorcycle with a SOL on it? Like those british paramedics on bikes. 

On a side note, they made a cow that when squeezed poops brown jelly beans.

And PEZ makes a gun that shoots out candy.

I seen these at the International Candy Show in New York last year.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 7, 2005)

I made that, using different variations of the provided PEZ letters.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 7 2005, 02:40 PM
> * we do not make ambulance driver figures.
> 
> 
> *


  :angry: I'm boycotting those buttheads now :angry:


----------



## Jon (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 7 2005, 03:40 PM
> * I read this on EMS Village a few weeks ago. At that point the Emergency Hero line up was a fire-figure, a police-figure and a fire dog. I emailed, what about an EMT or just a guy with a star of life on his hat? They replied, We are unfamiliar with the Term "EMT", however at this time we do not make ambulance driver figures.
> 
> Remember, PEZ is headquartered in the UK. I don't think they have EMT's over there. Maybe they'll make a nitwit in a football player style helmet riding a motorcycle with a SOL on it? Like those british paramedics on bikes.
> ...


 Still...

I don't have a problem with an army ranger. But a Diver??? A construction worker? Yah.. I know the steelworkers were VERY helpful post 9/11, but so were the EMT's, and female firefighters.... as for the k9 - I really don't have a problem with that... I belive that at least 1 PAPD K9 officer was killed on 9/11.

Let me ask this though:

If they did make an EMT / Paramedic one (or 2) how could you tell they were a medic / emt?  We don't have special hats, and we are everyday people. Only thing that comes to mind is to have a stethascope hanging off the neck.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Aug 7 2005, 07:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Aug 7 2005, 07:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Aug 7 2005, 03:40 PM
> * I read this on EMS Village a few weeks ago. At that point the Emergency Hero line up was a fire-figure, a police-figure and a fire dog. I emailed, what about an EMT or just a guy with a star of life on his hat? They replied, We are unfamiliar with the Term "EMT", however at this time we do not make ambulance driver figures.
> 
> Remember, PEZ is headquartered in the UK. I don't think they have EMT's over there. Maybe they'll make a nitwit in a football player style helmet riding a motorcycle with a SOL on it? Like those british paramedics on bikes.
> ...


Still...

I don't have a problem with an army ranger. But a Diver??? A construction worker? Yah.. I know the steelworkers were VERY helpful post 9/11, but so were the EMT's, and female firefighters.... as for the k9 - I really don't have a problem with that... I belive that at least 1 PAPD K9 officer was killed on 9/11.

Let me ask this though:

If they did make an EMT / Paramedic one (or 2) how could you tell they were a medic / emt?  We don't have special hats, and we are everyday people. Only thing that comes to mind is to have a stethascope hanging off the neck.

Jon [/b][/quote]
 We have fire-type/construction-type hats that we wear on fire scenes or when we're in cars treating patients/extricating them.  With a big star of life on the front.  I'd say that, plus a steth, and a whacker belt.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 7, 2005)

A ball cap with a star of life on it.


----------



## Phridae (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 7 2005, 04:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 You're so crafty....


----------



## Phridae (Aug 7, 2005)

I signed.

and WTF. A construction worker?


----------



## andrean678 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank you all for signing, and your support!  I should have put this out a long time ago.  I looooovvvvvvve the boycott pez sign I think it's great!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 8, 2005)

Now, I'll get sued again...


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 8 2005, 12:33 PM
> * Now, I'll get sued again... *


 Again!??


----------



## vtemti (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Aug 8 2005, 03:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Aug 8 2005, 03:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Aug 8 2005, 12:33 PM
> * Now, I'll get sued again... *


Again!??  [/b][/quote]
 Alrighty then, you now have our FULL attention! :huh:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 8, 2005)

I filed a civil suit against a company that shall remain nameless over damage caused by a light bar. I had this nice, big, new light magneted to my roof, followed all the directions. Well, the magnets were not properly installed by the mfg, and were only magneted to the mounting device, they were supposed to be welded. The force of the air at 45 MPH caused it to fly off, leaving the magnets behind take out my cargo rack, 4" area of paint scratched off, and break two side windows on my vehicle. 

I sued for damages, they counter sued for false claims. Their suit was dismissed, mine was settled. They investigated and found that in fact it was no_*T*_ made properly.   If it weren't for me using a zip tie on the wire, it would have pulled the wire out the window and hit the car behind me. But it snagged on that and dropped off the side breaking the side windows in my suburban, and then smashed on the road. 

They paid for the light bar, my rear tire, the tire of the vehicle behind me, the two windows, several scratches, the paint on the roof, the cargo bar, and court costs.


----------



## vtemti (Aug 8, 2005)

Whewwwwwww, I was thinking it had something to do with your leg!  

Glad to here you came out on top though.

By the way, boycotting Pez will be noooooooooooooo problem with me. I can't stand the little fake candies. Yuckyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Jon (Aug 8, 2005)

Umm... aren't magnetic light bars for "parked use only"??? At least that is what Galls says...

I take mine off before getting on the expressway to go downtown.... but only beacause a very nice (not) Philly cop offered to put me in bracelets for "impersonating an officer" if he saw it on my car in the city, again.

(I do drive an old Ford Crown Vic)


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 8 2005, 07:00 PM
> * Umm... aren't magnetic light bars for "parked use only"??? At least that is what Galls says...
> 
> I take mine off before getting on the expressway to go downtown.... but only beacause a very nice (not) Philly cop offered to put me in bracelets for "impersonating an officer" if he saw it on my car in the city, again.
> ...


 I was responding from home to a vehicle accident, and it just popped off. Magnets are "Non permanent mounts", but there was no warning about driving with it on. Why would I take a 25lb 36"x8" light bar off every time I was going to town?


----------



## Jon (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 8 2005, 08:21 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 8 2005, 08:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Aug 8 2005, 07:00 PM
> * Umm... aren't magnetic light bars for "parked use only"??? At least that is what Galls says...
> 
> I take mine off before getting on the expressway to go downtown.... but only beacause a very nice (not) Philly cop offered to put me in bracelets for "impersonating an officer" if he saw it on my car in the city, again.
> ...


I was responding from home to a vehicle accident, and it just popped off. Magnets are "Non permanent mounts", but there was no warning about driving with it on. Why would I take a 25lb 36"x8" light bar off every time I was going to town? [/b][/quote]
 Mine is a nice older Whelen Responder II - never worried about it falling off, just don't want to wear an officer's silver braclets (I know I'd get off, but still)


----------

